
Radical Solutions - bkudria
https://www.damninteresting.com/radical-solutions/
======
lidHanteyk
Galois would be happy to know how important his work on finite fields was to
discovering and formalizing cryptography, both for the ways in which it has
empowered political revoloutionaries, and also for the irony that it is one of
the most applied maths in the world.

As a cryptographer once said to me in jest, "I wish I were able to make an
impact like Galois. But if I were Galois, I'd already be dead."

------
schoen
This article is a mini-biography of the mathematician Évariste Galois, founder
of Galois theory.

------
emmelaich
> _Galois ... suggesting there was something fishy in Poisson’s delay._

Heh

~~~
contingencies
_poisson_ = fish in French

------
gigama
"The third-year curriculum had just been changed, and would now introduce
students to arithmetic and geometry alongside their continued study of the
classics. Galois was about to meet mathematics. Few blind dates have gone so
well."

LOL... great line.

But really, yet another proof how an apparent "failure" can lead to unexpected
"success"

Or as some put it, "When one door closes, another opens."

------
javajosh
It's great to read a sympathetic biography of someone like this, who in modern
times would get labeled with a personality disorder and heavily medicated for
it. Makes you wonder though about all the people like this that did not invent
Galois theory.

------
empath75
I’ve thought for a few years that there’s a great movie to be made of his
life.

